# Anybody here from the Buffalo area?



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

Just heard on the news that there has been over 4 ft of lake effect snow in this region so far this year! I bet the Jeep and plow combo would be getting a good work-out. wesport If you're not from that area, I'd be interested in what region of the country you are from and how much snow you've gotten so far this year. I'm in WI and we've only had (1) 6" storm that required plowing. That was my maiden voyage with the Cherokee and plow. It exceeded my expectations.

MLG


----------



## danskool (Jan 5, 2010)

Buffalo dweller here. Plowed every night and morning for 4 days straight. News says 40 inches but.. I have seen it WAY worse. It is lake affect.. Which means you get dumped on if you are in that 10 mile wide band.. 
I got 36 inches at my house. 10 miles up the street they got 6".. And the band moves around sometimes.. We all have are eyes on were the band is when that happens. Sometimes you can drive around it..

I think the sucky part about that was the snow was HEAVY wet.

My Mom lives 30 minutes away. No snow at all yet.

My House and A pic of when i was out one morning 4:30am plowing driveways.

JEEP WORKED AWESOME !


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

No snow in ct yet...but they say sun nite to mon......now I need to get my jeep a battery so it will run/plow....lol


----------

